# All Dogs Go To Heaven



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

We lost our Henry today. He was a good little boy who grew up with my human sons. He lived 14 years and loved his people well. Though trapped in a papillon's body, he had the heart of a big dog. He will be missed.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I am so sorry, loosing one of your pups is always tough. There is just something about the little guys.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Very sorry for the loss of your dear Henry. Very handsome little guy. I'm sure everyone's hearts are hurting in your family.

Sending warm thoughts for comfort and peace.

Godspeed, Henry.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Henry looks like a real sweet boy.


----------



## Audog (Mar 17, 2017)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Yes, all dogs do go to heaven, waiting to escort us across the rainbow bridge when it is our turn.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Henry looks like a little sweetie. I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahh, so sorry for your loss. He looked like a sweetheart!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My brother owned a papillon - he was the boss of all 6 of the farm dogs. A character far bigger than the body.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of little Henry. All dogs go to heaven I am sure, just not sure for all of us humans.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

This pup was happiest when she could nap under the Christmas tree. She was always happy to see it go up and would even claim a spot while we were decorating it. Syd passed away today at the age of 14. She was gentle with the boys even when they were rowdy. She was a sweet companion for Henry. They are now buried side by side. Pippin grieved for Henry, but seems unfazed by Syd’s death. Not too surprising as she had little love for him. She was the last of our three papillons. We are now a one dog house.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brian*

Brian: 

Don't know how I missed this msg. from almost a year ago! I am so sorry about Henry.
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.
I added him to the 2017 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...7-2017-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html#post7524145


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Syd and Henry, I hope you can find comfort in knowing they are together again. 

Sending good thoughts for comfort and peace to you and your family.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry for your loss....


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks, all. Sure is easier with my 2 year old golden to distract us. 

Brian


----------

